# Good Morning, Fritzie



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking aobut you this morning and hoping that you were doing OK. I miss your input here but know you have much more important things to be doing right now. No need to respond- just know you have my best wishes for you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I second that. I have had you on my mind a lot, and i just wanted to let you know I have been praying for you. ray: ray: 

Just remember in these hard time, the lord never gives you more then you can handle. Hang in there, we are all here for you.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks :hug: i had to go have day surgery on tuesday. the port they put in so they could use it for chemo was not able to be used. they did the surgery & found that it had flipped up side down. i ws pretty sore yeasterday. i am hoping on going to a show this weekend but i still have not found any one that will fix the brakes on my truck. other than that i am doing pretty good & thanks for thinking of me. i do come on every day & read & some times i even feel good enough to post.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Still praying for you. The surgery sounded not so pleasant. Hopefully things start to look up for you. I will pray for someone to give you a resonable price for the breaks


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy what a hardy soul you are- going to a show while all this goes one. I hope the truck thing is resoved soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just know that we are here for you and we are rooting you on.

I hope someone will be able to fix the breaks on your truck. I do believe the best medication is "spend time with goats" just please don't over do it. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely....spend quiet time with your girls...watching them chew their cuds and just being content knowing that you love them...don't over do it though.Prayers for a good outcome with your truck and that you will feel good enough to go to the show.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks :grouphug: i won't get my truck fixed until next weekend but i have a friend taht is going to make a cage for the back of her truck. we will have to make 2 trips but we will be going.
i am a stubbin irishman & i refuse to stop doing what i have always done. i feel that if i stop going to the shows then the cancer wins & i will just be sitting home feeling sorry for muyself & i just won't do that. i have a lot of folks going to help me at the show & i know my limits so when i get tired i stop.
stacy you are so right the surgery was not fun. they cut in the same place as before & it wasen't even healed yet plus the just used some thing to numb it but i knew every thing they were doing.
thanks for all the prayers i just know they are working & i am going to beat this


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck with your show too. I have never been to a goat show outside of a visit to the local fair. But I always make a visit to the animal barns- I love to see the kids with their beautiful, clean goats etc. It's a wonderful thing for them to be doing.
Hope the weather is mild for you- I always connect fairs with hot weather. Hmmm- must be cecause they are held in August around here.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck Fritze at the show, and you sure have a wonderful out look. I do agree with you on the show part. Sitting at home not going to the show, you will go totally crazy. I know you will show that cancer that you are tougher then it and you will show it who is boss. 

Good luck at the show, and please take it easy and don't let yourself get to tired. We will be waiting for the show results.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Fritzie!!

Good luck at your show, still praying for you here. Hope things get better for you :hug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks every one. well the weather was great & we finly got every one there by 12:30 friday night. saturday was the milkers. in the 5yr olds & older squirt took first & karma took second then in the three to 5 yr olds lacy to 1st & hershey took 3rd. then lacy went on to get grand champion & best of breed & ended up going best senior doe in show
today we showed the dry's in the babies i had d1st,2nd,3rd & 4th place. my march babies took first in her class. then angle took 1st in dry yearlings & karly tood 3rd & angle went on to get reserve grand champion. after the show i sold 4 of the babies to a 4h home & i had a woman by angle & is coming out next week to look at the buck kids i have for sale. so it was a great week end all around. i am very tired tonight but wanted to let you all know i was a live & your prayers worked. oh on a lighter side i also started losing my hair this weekend


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Fritzie, you did great there! Congrats. I can not imagine how tired you are, I am exhausted (I went to a show too, same amount of time as well) and of course I am not on chemo. 

Get a good nights sleep! 

:ZZZ: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations :stars: Wonderful that you were able to enjoy such an awesome weekend!



> oh on a lighter side i also started losing my hair this weekend


Now..wait a minute there..you mean to tell us that your "ladies in waiting" don't do this :hair: to you like the rest of us?? :slapfloor: 
Well, there is sort of a lighter side to this Fritzie...you can :hair: out your girls while you wait on them :ROFL:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

well the good thing is my grey hair is falling out. the bad news is that is 90% of my hair :wink: my goats use to pull my hair but i think now it isn't any fun because it comes out to easy & i don't yell. i had a great time but i will be resting for the next 2 days only doing chores. i have chemo this friday & don't want the DR to yell at me for over doing it :angry: i had a lot of folks helping me with my goats. my friend mary lou did the milkinmg for me at the show & she had a group of young girls & boys help take the girls up to the ring & hold them for me. alot of people didn't think i should go to the show but if i didn't have cancer i would have been there & i refuse to let cancer run my life for me. so if it is going to hang around it will play by my rules hopefully i will be back to normal & be able to post more.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

fritzie said:


> didn't think i should go to the show but if i didn't have cancer i would have been there & i refuse to let cancer run my life for me. so if it is going to hang around it will play by my rules hopefully i will be back to normal & be able to post more.


 Fritzie, that is why you *WILL* beat this.

Congratulations on your great show wins :clap: . That is Wonderful and that has to make you feel even better. Yes you better get some rest because not only will your Dr. yell at you we will also. (Out of Love of course). :dance:

Take care and it sounds like you have some wonderful friends. Please tell them thank you from us also. It is nice to know that you are being taken care of.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow thats some great show wins congratulations :stars: :clap: 

You have such a good outlook on this it is amazing to just read it. I got all bent out of shape over flooding but your life is much more difficult and you just keep pushing forward, a true inspiration. :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: 

Sounds like you did awesome! Take care and don't get yourself too tired out. :hug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good morning again, Fritzie- it's great your show went so well. It's a good way to sell those buckings for sure.
I hope your treatments go well this week. And that truck gets fixed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I admire you for having such a great outlook....yes, you should take it easy and yes you should continue to do what makes you happy regardless of what others think or feel that you need to be doing. Sounds like you have wonderful support from family and friends and to have the help you did at the show was just awesome! :grouphug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thank you every one. i have such a great support system of friends here & at shows. i feel that when the good lord wants me to slow down he will let me know. til then i will just keep on going like the pink bunny. it is because of folks like you all that i have a good out look on it. :grouphug:


----------

